# Lost Recovery Disk



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an old HP computer with Windows 98. Of course since it's an old computer it's slowly turning to crap, so I need to do a recovery but I lost my recovery disk. I read a few posts on here saying the windows will send a new one if the one that came with your computer is lost.. But I can't seem to find where to request one on the Windows site(s).. Could someone direct me as to where I could request one from?
Also, anyone know of any GOOD (free) windows diagnostics tools that will find and fix what's wrong with my computer?


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're looking for a full recovery CD, then I would look at HP's website for that. If you give some details about your problems maybe we can help you resolve them.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You wont be able to obtain the Recovery CD for Windows 98. Is no longer supported by HP or Microsoft. Your installation files are loaded in the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs.

In order to reinstall Windows you will need the Certificate of Authenticity. This can be obtained by running Regedit and browsing to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion key. On the right pane look for the ProductKey value and double click on it. The value is the Certificate of Authenticity.

Remove all unwanted programs from the computer throughout the Add/Remove Programs icon in the Control Panel. Once done, restart the computer to complete the process, then shutdown the computer. Disconnect all third party device from the computer such as Printers, Cameras, Scanners,...etc. Only your Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse should be connected to the computer.

*Running the Setup Utility:*

From a powered Off state, turn On your computer and hold down the Ctrl key until you get to the Windows Setup Menu (you can also press F8 just before the HP logo disappears at startup). At the menu, select Safe Mode Command Prompt. At the prompt type the following:

*CD\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS*

Press Enter. The C:\Windows\Options\Cabs prompt will appear. Type the following:

*SETUP*

Press Enter. Follow the instructions and prompts displayed for installation. This will restore the operating system without erasing any existing data.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> You wont be able to obtain the Recovery CD for Windows 98. Is no longer supported by HP or Microsoft. Your installation files are loaded in the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs.
> 
> In order to reinstall Windows you will need the Certificate of Authenticity. This can be obtained by running Regedit and browsing to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion key. On the right pane look for the ProductKey value and double click on it. The value is the Certificate of Authenticity.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH!
I really appriciate your help. No really... I thought I was gonna have to wait a week or so for a recovery disk.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Now that you have the source files on your hard drive, you might want to copy them somewhere else (CD or another drive). This way should your hard drive ever fail, you have a way to reinstall the operating system.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Vyki:

Make sure that the reinstall process goes into C:\WINDOWS and *not* C:\WINDOWS.000 or some other location.

By the way, I'm still using my 7-1/2 year old HP Pavilion 8160 with Windows 98SE. It's slow, but it still runs good. :up:


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

Alright.. I tried what JSntgRvr told me to do before, but it didn't restore the way I expected... It just reinstalled some of the old programs but it didn't fix any of the problems. 
Maybe we can try getting to the root(s) of the problem(s) with my ****ty PC.
The reason why I wanted to recover my hard drive is because it's been hanging up and freezes alot. I can't even open up My Computer without it freezing. It's pretty much spyware and virus free at the moment, so it's not your typical problems I suppose. I've also tried freeing up disk space, defragging, etc. 
I'm about to go see if I can free up some memory and such. Egh...
If I need to be any more descriptive let me know.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you just reinstall on top of the current version of Windows?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to Start -> Run, type Msconfig and click Ok. Select the Startup tab. Deselect all programs from the list except for Systray, ScanRegistry, Anti Virus and Firewall programs if any. Clik Apply, then Ok. Restart and test the computer when prompted.

Let us know the outcome.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Did you just reinstall on top of the current version of Windows?


Yeah I think that's what happend.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That is a good, gentle way to start, as a reinstall. Sometimes it works and if it does it saves a lot of time. Looks like in this case it didn't. Unless there is some reason not to, this is often the best initial approach. 

You may have to do a clean install. Doesn't mean you need to format your hard drive however. Especially since you only have the source files on the drive. Formatting would not only completely wipe out the hard drive, it would wipe out your ability to easily reinstall again.

If you can boot to Windows and have enough hard drive space, you might copy the source files you used earlier to some directory like C:\WIN98SE

Thent:

1. Boot to DOS
2. Rename (DO NOT DELETE) the current \windows and \~progra~1 (program files directory from DOS) directories
3. If you were able to copy the source files to a new directory, run setup from there.
4. If you couldn't copy the source files to a new directory, from the renamed windows directory, go to the options\cabs directory like before and run the setup program like before. 

This will allow you to have a clean install and still keep the files on your hard drive.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> Go to Start -> Run, type Msconfig and click Ok. Select the Startup tab. Deselect all programs from the list except for Systray, ScanRegistry, Anti Virus and Firewall programs if any. Clik Apply, then Ok. Restart and test the computer when prompted.
> 
> Let us know the outcome.


Been there, done that.
I ran a few norton diagnostic tools (diskdoctor, defrag, etc.).. That still didn't help.
Whenever I open up the my computer folder a flashlight (searching) icon pops up. I can't seem to run any programs that use alot of memory.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

There is a way but, but radical.

Lets first try to Fix your Registry and if that does not work then we can try, although with certain reservations, the operating system in other location in the computer. It will be as a clean install:

Go to Start->Run, type Scanregw.exe, click Ok. If prompted to save the registry, select Yes. Restart the computer and test.

If that doe not resolve the issue, erstart the Computer in MSDOS. At the prompt type the following and press Enter.

Scanreg /Fix

Unpon completion, restart the computer.

If that does not resolve the issue, then lets make some modification in your computer and perform a clean install. You will need to reinstall all programs after this, including your hardware drivers. You will also need the Certificate of Authenticity for this. Remove all devices connected to the computer such as, Printers, Cameras, Scanners...etc. Only your keyboard, mouse and monitor should be connected to te computer.

First lets copy your installation files to a new directory:

Restart the computer in MSDOS. You will be at te C: prompt. Type the following pressing Enter after each line: (I hope you have enough space in the computer for this)

C:
cd\
MD C:\Win98
cd win98
xcopy C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\*.* /s
Move C:\Windows C:\Wind.000
Setup

Follow instructions and prompts for installation. If setup ask to install Windows in a directory other than C:\Windows, modify this target to read as C:\Windows.

Do not delete the created folder C:\Wind.000 until the computer is running full throtle with all programs and drivers in place.

Hope it works!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This is basically what I posted but not as complete. This is also still not going to give a necessarily clean install by just installing into a directory other that Windows.

There is still the Program Files directory that can also contain corrupted or infected files.

I also like to have a system where Windows is installed in the default directory. That is why I like to rename the old one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bob:

I understand the purpose behind renaming the C:\WINDOWS folder before making a Windows reinstall, but I was curious about renaming the C:\Program Files folder. Will doing this prevent those programs from working afterwards? I've done a C:\WINDOWS rename, but I've never done a C:\Program Files rename.

I'm always learning something new in this forum, and this may be another one of them. I happened up on your website back in 1997 when I was first learning about computers, so I have a lot of respect for your knowledge.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The purpose is to get a clean install without having to reformat. 

Assuming that you have renamed the Windows directory and reinstalled. Whether or not your rename the program files directory, you will still need to reinstall your apps. 

But I like to rename the program files directory just to be sure that Windows won't use any possibly corrupted files left over from the previous installation.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> There is a way but, but radical.
> 
> Lets first try to Fix your Registry and if that does not work then we can try, although with certain reservations, the operating system in other location in the computer. It will be as a clean install:
> 
> ...


will i lose all my files in this process?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nothing will be erased from your computer. The C:\Windows folder will be renamed to C:\Win.000. Only the Operating System will be reinstalled in a new directory, and although it may appear as the same directory, once the C:\Windows is renamed, C:\Windows will not longer exist, thereby allowing Windows Setup to recreate the folder and reinstall the Operating System therein. Your pograms, however may need to be reinstalled due to Shared Files and Dinamic link librariaes that may not exist after installation.

Let me clear this up. They will exist, but moved to a subdirectory within C:\Win.000.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is this functionally any different than what was suggested way back on post #11. Just wanted to be clear.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

In terms of functionality, no. Just the order of events. I can see the functionality of moving the C:\Programs Files. By doing so the user will be starting from zero programs, just like a full recovery, except without an application. But since this is a Compaq, the drive's image is in the D: partition and all he/she has to do is to restore these applications into the C: drive. My intensions are directed to restore the OS. I previouly asked the user to remove all unwanted programs, then reinstall the applications he/she wanted. But, you are right, as to consider this action as a Full Install without a single application, the C:\Programs Files folder should also be moved.

As I have suggested, once the OS is installed, most Dinamic Link Libraries for current existing applications will not be available at C:\Windows\System since this folder will be recreated during Setup. In this manner the user will need to reinstall over the current installation , the programs he/she wishes to reinstall anyway. This will not include Notepad, Wordpad an all the programs ussually integrated in Windows. But, for example, Microsoft Works, which is not part of the OS Installation, will need to be reinstalled so that the corresponding libraries be copied over the newly created C:\Windows\System folder. The same thing will happen with device drivers and most important the VDXs.

I am not sure, but the VMM32.VXD will also be built during the process.

At the beggining I pay no interest in moving the C:\Programs Files since the user did not express an interest in installing everything from scratch. But if that is his/her interest, the C:\Programs Files folder can be moved as to have a clean space for the installation of new applications.

Another option would be to wipe-out the C:\Programs Files folder. I have my reservations however, due to the truncated labels in MSDOS. C:\Progams Files will become C:\Progra~1 in MSDOS.

So, accordingly, after the Move C:\Windows C:\Wind.000 command the following command can be ran:

Move C:\Progra~1 C:\Previous

The folder C:\Previous will become the current C:\Programs Files folder.(Hopefully)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Whether or not you rename the \program files director or not, in either case, programs will need to be reinstalled. With so many registry entries and dll files that would need to be made, you simply can't just run a program otherwise. Try it.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> Nothing will be erased from your computer. The C:\Windows folder will be renamed to C:\Win.000. Only the Operating System will be reinstalled in a new directory, and although it may appear as the same directory, once the C:\Windows is renamed, C:\Windows will not longer exist, thereby allowing Windows Setup to recreate the folder and reinstall the Operating System therein. Your pograms, however may need to be reinstalled due to Shared Files and Dinamic link librariaes that may not exist after installation.
> 
> Let me clear this up. They will exist, but moved to a subdirectory within C:\Win.000.


Okay, did it. Is there an easy way to install all my files/programs back to their original places or do I have to do it all manually?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

After a clean install, you need to reinstall your applications again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Okay, did it. Is there an easy way to install all my files/programs back to their original places or do I have to do it all manually?
> Thanks


You will need the installation CD on each program, or if downloaded, reinstall. For those installed by Compaq, use the Home.exe procedure to restore those programs image.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is there a way I could have worded this clearer - "After a clean install, you need to reinstall your applications again."

If you have enough hard drive space, one thing I've started doing for customers is making something like an Install directory. The source files for at least all their critical programs like Office, the OS, etc. go into that directory and are installed from there. Particularly for programs like Office, it any additional files are needed, it will then just get them right from the hard drive. This saves need to have the CD available.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Also, one more reason I like to not leave the current program files directory in place, is it is no uncommon for viruses or spyware to corrupt some of these files. And reinstalling the application is no guarantee they will be repaired. It is much safer to simply either rename or delete that directory before starting the OS reinstall. Then it is truly a clean install. Otherwise you are never really sure. You apps will need to be reinstalled in either case. But this way you are certain you have a clean install.


----------



## vyki (Sep 11, 2004)

I did it. At first I thought I had lost all my files (I forgot I copied them to C:\Wind.000, I don't know much about DOS). Then I found them again. I figured there was a way to restore all the programs back to their place at one time. Seemed possible. 
Some programs (such as Iomega Hotburn Pro) are still freezing. I have 128 MB of ram on my hard drive, and I just got the CD burner and it's applications. Does the burner/program take up alot of memory? It doesn't seem like it should freeze since I don't have that many programs running in the background.
Grr. So frustrated.


----------

